# Looking for a good intraday charting system



## slips (28 September 2009)

Hi All,

I have been trying to find a good intraday charting system, especially with candles.  If anyone has any suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated.

Regards

Slips


----------



## Bobby (28 September 2009)

Hello Slips ,
Are you going to place your day trades on chart information only  ?


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2009)

VSA is in my opinion better easier to interpret than Candles.
You mentioned SYSTEM.
Tradeguider has its own in built indicators and you can develop a trading "System" easily on a discretionary basis.

I trade with the R/T software and wouldnt use anything else.

http://www.tradeguider.com/softwaresystems/purchase.aspx


----------

